# Tail light assembly removal HELPP!!



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

I need to remove my tail light assembly, but i cant seem to find it anywhere in the haynes manual, all i can find is how to change the bulbs, if anyone can direct me to where i can get some instructions how.. maybe even in my manual heh heh.. id really appreciate it, thx in advance


----------



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

84z31 said:


> do the reverse to install. the manual says they should come out at 140*.


Ahh ok i got em done thx for the help


----------

